# Retrieving deer of park property



## duckhunter922 (Dec 1, 2009)

The property I'm archery hunting on Butts right up to county park property, do you think any issues would arise if retrieving a deer that could run over there?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends on the individual park's rules and who the deer tips over in front of.
A state park once said we could not have weapons on it but could push deer off it.
Our question was if it was hunt-able as we were near it. We did not go on it though after asking for anything deer related.
Retrieving there would not have been an issue but each park should be considered different.
Human use will likely factor in allowances.
Looking up rules can be better than flat out just asking someone though. Especially the wrong some one.
Questions are easy to answer "no" to or, draw attention to your activities.
Even to new rule creations not considered before.
Be legal regardless which is why you are asking here.
Our ethics insist on recovery where ever possible so thanks for caring!


----------



## duckhunter922 (Dec 1, 2009)

That makes total sense I don't wanna ask that "wrong park ranger" that would give me a false answer, more than likely I would not take my bow with me so I do not get wrongly accused lol


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I also hunt right off park property, and would, and have retrieved deer, without issue, however, I have never seen a park yogi, but I think I could easily backtrack a deer , to where I shot it to prove where the shot took place not where the deer expired


----------

